# G0403



## efuhrmann (Mar 21, 2013)

Is a screening EKG still a benefit when billed during the first 12 months of Medicare enrollment?  G0403 with V70.0??


----------



## Stefanie (Mar 25, 2013)

It is still a benefit but it has to be ordered from a Welcome to Medicare visit, it can't just be randomly done.  Here's a great link:

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...LN/MLNProducts/downloads/MPS_QRI_IPPE001a.pdf


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 25, 2013)

Good advice from Stefanie.  CMS directs you to your individual contractors to see if there's any guidance regarding diagnosis coding.  V81.2, _screening for other and unspecified cardiovascular conditions_ is what we use.


----------

